

Intel's CEO Says He Passed On A Chance To Get Chips Inside The First iPhone - acqq
http://www.businessinsider.com/intels-ottelini-says-apple-wanted-intel-chips-2013-5

======
samfisher83
Suppose he had gotten his chips into the iphone what margins would he have
been making? These chips that go into cell phones don't make nearly the
margins of the PC chips.

------
purplelobster
Honestly, that's what you get with MBA's without vision at the helm.

